# Removal of spindle and bearings on a SB Lathe?



## HMF (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone has photos of the process of how they removed the spindle and bearings on a South Bend lathe?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Pacer (Aug 7, 2011)

I just finished mine up a couple weeks ago - I followed, pretty much exclusively, Steve Wells post over at PM under the "noteworthy threads" in the SB section with a bit of misleading title "10L headstock oilers" I also followed it for the rebuild of my apron.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/south-bend-lathes/new-10l-headstock-oilers-192623/


----------



## pjf134 (Aug 7, 2011)

Nelson,
 Some lift straight up while others drive thru the head stock. Knowing which one will make it easier to give direction.
 Paul


----------

